# Wrong steering componets???



## TippmannX7 (May 15, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to the forum & have a question about my MTD lawn mower. 

I bought it used several years ago & it always had very loose steering. This spring I decided to fix it. I ordered a new steering shaft & gear segment since these two parts looked pretty worn. I installed the new parts but they don't mesh together, there's a small gap & only the very tips of the teeth touch. Both parts look identical to the ones I took out. Is it possible that someone installed the wrong parts & I coincidently received the same wrong parts again? Any help would be great.

Here's the details about the mower.

MTD/Huskee
16.5hp
42" cut
MTD # 13AN673G131
Steering Shaft part # MTD-738-0919A


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sure doesnt look right - I have MTD's from 85 to 1997 - pretty much all have the same steering setups . It looks like the plate over the top of the gear that connects to the drag link is missing tho - also looks like it should be moved back further. 

Any way to get a complete pic of the whole setup? ( little further back)


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Definitely something wrong with that pinion gear!


----------



## TippmannX7 (May 15, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Sure doesnt look right - I have MTD's from 85 to 1997 - pretty much all have the same steering setups . It looks like the plate over the top of the gear that connects to the drag link is missing tho - also looks like it should be moved back further.
> 
> Any way to get a complete pic of the whole setup? ( little further back)


Here's the complete photo. What you think?

<a href="http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/TippmannX7/?action=view&amp;current=Steering.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff37/TippmannX7/Steering.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## TippmannX7 (May 15, 2012)

Here's the picture of the steering components.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I ran out to the garage and looked at the steering gear on my 92 white LT12 - basically besides a large flat plate over the gear bolted to the chassis/drag link - it looks exactally like yours - bolts are in line the same way. If i recall ( from the ones i took apart), the bolt in the slotted area had a small washer that fit flush in the slot to help it 'roll' better/keep it lined up.

My drag link comes out the left side of the tractor .

Im wondering if the fan gear is upside down? Like if you flipped it over if it would mesh better?


----------



## TippmannX7 (May 15, 2012)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Definitely something wrong with that pinion gear!


Do you have a picture of what it should look like?


----------

